# Port einrichten unter Apache



## schlappohr (1. Juni 2004)

Guten Tag,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

Auf meinem Server liefen unter Port :90 einige Sachen. Dies hat mir damals jemand so eingerichtet.

Als ich heute den Server booten musste, war danach der Port 90 nicht mehr erreichbar.

Die Dateien und das  zweite Apache sind da.

Meine Frage:

Wo muss ich den Port 90 wieder einrichten, damit er von den VHosts erreichbar ist

Wenn ich das bis jetzt richtig verstanden habe, muss ich das in der httpd.config machen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, wo ich was eintragen muss.

Für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar. Bitte dabei berücksichtigen, das ich totaler Anfänger bin in sochen Dinge.

Gruss Tino


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Juni 2004)

In httpd.conf:


> Listen 90
> Listen 80
> Listen mein_Port



und dann ggf. die VHost-Einstellungen anpassen.


----------

